# "Hello, I'm a Mac - and I'm a PC"



## Heiko (7 Februar 2007)

Wenn Ihr mal wieder so richtig herzhaft lachen wollt, dann findet Ihr unter dem folgenden Link 18 total kurzweilige Apple-Werbespots:
http://images.apple.com/getamac/ads/


----------



## Heiko (7 Februar 2007)

*AW: "Hello, I'm a Mac - and I'm a PC"*

Noch was schönes. Installation von Vista in 2 Minuten:

http://www.unf-unf.de/video/vista.html


----------



## Heiko (24 März 2007)

*AW: "Hello, I'm a Mac - and I'm a PC"*

... and I am Linux.

Es geht weiter:
http://cdn.novell.com/cached/video/bs_07/mac_pc_linux.mpg
http://cdn.novell.com/cached/video/bs_07/mac_pc_linux_2.mpg
http://cdn.novell.com/cached/video/bs_07/mac_pc_linux_3.mpg *[tt]<--![/tt]*


----------



## Heiko (24 März 2007)

*AW: "Hello, I'm a Mac - and I'm a PC"*

Auch gut:
http://cdn.novell.com/cached/video/bs_06/24.mpg
http://cdn.novell.com/cached/video/bs_06/csi.mpg


----------

